# Beveridge Report: How has the UK changed in the past 75 years?



## Biskit (Dec 2, 2017)

Seventy-five years ago the publication of the Beveridge Report laid the foundations for the UK's welfare state. But how does today's welfare state differ from that envisaged by the report's author?

The 299 pages that changed Britain

Fascinating stuff, and I was particularly struck by one passage:

"around five million Britons will not be able to read this article, having neither the literacy, numerical or digital skills necessary to fully function in today's society."​
I don't know where the number comes from, nor whether it's accurate, but if it's even close, that's scary.


----------

